# New litter.......but it's not mice!



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Just wanted to let all you lovely people know that i've just found out today that i'm pregnant!  (3-4 weeks) xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay!!! Major congrats!! I hope your litter isn't too big though!! Hahaa!!

:gwavebw


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations 

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

big congratulations


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations!!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! is this ur first bambino???


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

YAY! Congrats, a pinkie of your own! ;-)


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Woo congrats!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

This will be my second child. I have a 7 year old son (i had him when i was 22).
just can't believe i found out today....the day before my 29th birthday....and it had to bloomin snow didn't it lol xxx


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats amazing! Congratulations and my best of luck to you  There's nothing better than having new life around the house, and finding out near Thanksgiving just makes it all the more better! Keep us updated


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's incredible news! Congrats!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Congratulations! What great news to get in time for the holidays.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Brilliant news Miss!
Very happy for you indeed    
xx


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I just noticed that it's your birthday today Miss!
What a wonderful couple of days you must have had.

:happybirthday :happybirthday :happybirthday

xx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

:lol: yeah i found out the day before my birthday!
it's strange as both me and my fiance were told on three different occasions, by 3 different spiritualist mediums that christmas would be a good time for us....and now i know what they were on about! lol

i had a lovely birthday, especially knowing i have Jellybean in there  although i did end up at the doctors and was diagnosed with tonsilitis.....so i now have antibiotics, but other than that....all is good  xxx


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you xxx (first midwife appointment on December 23rd) xxx


----------



## thickgiraffe (Nov 3, 2010)

congratulations and good luck!


----------

